# New Cover Art: Path of the Outcast by Gav Thorpe



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The third and final novel of the Eldar Path trilogy has been revealed, _Path of the Outcast_. And for its cover it features an Eldar Ranger, in the sleek awesome cape and longrifle combo that all Rangers sport.



















Looking very good. Can't wait to read about the Outcasts. 


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I havent considered reading about the Eldar, are those books worth getting?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I havent considered reading about the Eldar, are those books worth getting?


Well worth having a read, I really enjoyed reading about the eldar as they're not a race I've read about before and the first 2 in the trilogy are up there with my favourite bl books. Am glad the artwork is as good as the first 2.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, Gav Thorpe is a good writer. I can't wait till the final book, and the new Dark Elder series by Andy Chambers.


----------

